# Connect Nextcloud-Homeserver through internet



## nepsydude (Jun 14, 2019)

Guys!!
Any ideas how to connect my nextcloud-homeserver on laptop or raspberry on internet, with dynamic dns, i have setup my duckdns.org domain.
I did similar setup on VirtualBox it worked just by adding port 80 on the Setting>Network>Portforwarding.
On the Laptop i couldn't figure out what to do, the server works well on localhost.

Any ideas will be appreciated.

Many thanks,
ND


----------



## obsigna (Jun 14, 2019)

Since you are from Berlin, I assume that you speak German. I got two BLog-posts in German language which might be useful for your goal:

Netzwerkeinrichtung des FreeBSD-Home-Servers
https://obsigna.com/articles/1406605561.html


Domain-Name und Dynamic-DNS für den FreeBSD-Home-Server
https://obsigna.com/articles/1444081029.html
In English by the MS-Bing-Translator:
https://www.translatetheweb.com/?from=de&to=en&a=https://obsigna.com/articles/1406605561.html
https://www.translatetheweb.com/?from=de&to=en&a=https://obsigna.com/articles/1444081029.html


----------



## nepsydude (Jun 14, 2019)

obsigna said:


> Since you are from Berlin, I assume that you speak German. I got two BLog-posts in German language which might be useful for your goal:
> 
> Netzwerkeinrichtung des FreeBSD-Home-Servers
> https://obsigna.com/articles/1406605561.html
> ...


Yes, cool, i speak German too.. i 'll have a look, Thankyou so much!


----------

